# Is xpnetdiag.exe malware or not??



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

i've had an unusually tough time answering simple inquiry.
searched this site and others....
is xpnetdiag.exe a legitimiate Microsoflt executable or is it malicious?

i have something on a client machine that is popping popups for chatblog and antivirus phony's so this is the only oddball thing I'm seeing

z


----------

